
Villagers block Google Street View - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/home/technology/villagers-block-google-street-view/2009/04/05/1238833236815.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This was posted in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=544996> where it
generated some discussion, but then it was deleted.

Another article covering the same story was in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=544734> where it generated no discussion.

I'm curious as to why the first item was pulled, but the other remains.

